# Brinkmann Maxfire LX- Walmart vs Target FYI



## Omega Man (Dec 20, 2005)

I got one of these at Walmart on Monday for $19.95, and today I saw them at Target for $16.99, plus Target's have a belt sheath included. Walmarts do not have the belt sheath for whatever reason, and are still more expensive.
Just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## rcashel11 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## cobb (Jan 22, 2006)

Not sure what this is doing in the LED section. 

Anyhoo, that can easily take a p61 or 3 watt BOG led module. Just unscrew the head, pull out the bulb holder from the head, unscrew the reflector holder, remove it and the reflector and put the p61 or led module in its place. TADA, a newer brighter light.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 23, 2006)

It's tempting for the price, but the Surefire G2's are $29.99 local. The G2 has a better lamp and comes with better batteries.

The rubber body of the Brinkman Maxfire LX is kinda neat though.

jeez after 2AM and I'm still getting the 'server too busy' stuff when I try to post


----------



## devm635csi (Jan 23, 2006)

I picked up one of these on a recent trip to Target at 16.99 - I have a G2 and figured I'd see how this stacks up...

The LX is larger and bulkier, with more head protection and thicker armor. For me at least, the G2 falls in the hand very nicely and has an expensive feel (as expensive a feel as bright yellow nitrolon can give).

The LX has a very useable beam and without having done enough side by sides, appears to be just as bright as the G2. IIRC the G2 beam is still smoother but LX suffers no fatal flaws (we're talking about a sub $20 torch that's being compared to SF)

Big difference between the two is the feel in operation. Again, the G2 feels better in hand and the LOTC/momentary is much smoother than the somewhat stiff reverse clickie on the LX, which feels and sounds like the cheap plastic that it is... 

BTW - my LX came with Sanyo 123a's, not exactly junk cells.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 23, 2006)

Might have been just a problem with the early units, because some of the Sanyo cells that were coming with them were no good.

I've seen some beamshot comparisons and the Surefire definately has the better, brighter beam.


----------



## devm635csi (Jan 23, 2006)

I picked up one of these at 16.99 @Target. I have a G2 so I figure I’d see how this compared for nearly half the $$$...

LX is larger and bulkier – the head armor and body sleeve is much thicker, looks to be able to survive more abuse although it adds bulk. The G2 feels great in hand, very slim and trim. The LX is more of a toolbox/glovebox torch whereas the G2 could slip into a coat pocket more unobtrusively.

Operationally, the G2 LOTC/momentary is much smoother than the rather stiff reverse clicky on the LX – you can feel and hear all the cheap plastic inside. Threading on the G2 is much better too – takes less effort to disassemble/load cells. BTW – my LX came with Sanyo cells. 

I haven’t had a chance to compare beam patterns side-by-side but the LX is no slouch, very bright, good throw and appears comparable. G2 might be smoother but hey, we’re comparing a $17 torch to a SF…


----------



## Tremendo (Jan 23, 2006)

No reverse clicky on my Maxfire LX. Standard momentary on, on/off switch. pretty good feeling light. I still like my G2 better.


----------



## DigMe (Jan 23, 2006)

Something else to consider is Doug's update on the maxfire LX from a few months back:



Flashlightreviws.com said:


> UPDATE Oct 2005: I bought another one recently for some testing at the request of a reader. The good news is that since the original review, Brinkmann got rid of the junk batteries and are now including much better GE/Sanyo cells. The bad news is that it flickered badly during the start of the runtime test. Then it went out. Upon investigation I found that the pins of the bulb were not attached to the contact plates on the bulb assembly in any way except for friction. The original bulb had the bulb pins tack-welded to the contact plates. This one did not. If you purchase one, CHECK THE BULB PINS IMMEDIATELY UPON OPENING. If you can push on them with your fingernail and they slide around on the contact plates, return the light as defective and try another. The defective light was returned and the next one I purchased was assembled correctly. Oh, and you can now get this light for 16.99 at Target dept. stores and it includes a vinyl belt sheath.



brad cook


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't particularly prefer one over the other as neither of them are really my cup of tea but to say that the Maxfire is appreciably larger than the G2 is just silly... I assure you that if the G2 can fit in your coat pocket, the Maxfire can just as easily.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd be forced to agree with Cratz.

The Brinkmann is MAYBE a half inch longer and just a wee bit porkier.

The momentary clickie on mine is pretty stiff to click, but feels fine.

Beam wise, I have a P60 in mine so no real difference...


----------



## LightHearted (Jan 23, 2006)

One respect where the Maxfire definitely trumps the G2 is the glass lens on the Maxfire vs. plastic on the G2. I very much like the momentary clicky switch on the Maxfire. It is a little stiff, but it is probably less likely to turn on accidentally and it is recessed. Also, the price of replacement bulbs on the Maxfire is like $5 shipped IIRC. Never owned a G2. I guess I find it pretty hard to justify since I already own the Maxfire.


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 23, 2006)

I actually love the stiff clicky on this light. It's like the polar opposite of the Nite Ize RAM clicky. May sound silly, but the clicky is my favorite part of this light.


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't get me wrong... if they were the same price and I had neither of them, I'd go for the G2... And I have owned both of them... but assuming they are both using the same lamp (rather than the Dorcy lamp that Doug finds questionable in his review), I find it hard to strongly support one while picking apart the other... they are quite similar.

Also, I agree with Omega on the clickie. The few times I carry a 2 cell Xenon light, it's usually the Dorcy Spyder with a reflector I sputtered for a bit smoother beam. It's the smallest of the cheap 2x123 lights I've owned and I just generally like it but the switch is too easily depressed even though it is recessed. I've NEVER had the Maxfire come on accidentally.


----------



## DTrain (Jan 23, 2006)

So if you had neither and you wanted a light of this kind, would you buy the Brinkmann LX (including sheath) for $17 or the G2 + sheath for around $45?

I've been planning to get a G2 but this really has me thinking now?

Is the G2 really worth the extra $28?


----------



## Tremendo (Jan 23, 2006)

DTrain said:


> Is the G2 really worth the extra $28?


No. Not when you can buy it for $28 (without the sheath.)


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, I've owned three G2s and sold or traded them all. And I had a rechargeable Maxfire and a primary Maxfire both of which I sold or traded and I currently have a Maxfire that came with a modded BOG module that I really wanted and I still have that Maxfire.

I doubt if I could get $12 for it and even though I never use it, it's still worth $12 to me.... so $17 isn't that much more. If I had a G2, I'd sell it.

Take that for what it's worth... personally I still like the Dorcy Spyder the best overall and I've never paid over $12 shipped for one. It's MUCH smaller than the Maxfire. 

Honestly though, if I carry an incand light, it's a Streamlight TL-3 that I run on rechargeable 17500 LiON cells. The head is a bit larger diameter than the Maxfire and it's a little bit longer than the Maxfire, but it runs as long as the Maxfire and puts out about 2.5 times the brightness of the Maxfire and about 2.5 time the throw of the Maxfire...


----------



## DTrain (Jan 23, 2006)

Tremendo said:


> No. Not when you can buy it for $28 (without the sheath.)


 
I am not sure I understand... so if you buy the G2 for $28 and throw in another $10 for a sheath (to make it comparable to the Brinkmann LX), you still have $38 tied up compared to $17 for the LX. That's still a difference of $21.

Or are you saying that the G2 alone at $28 is worth the extra $9 over the LX not taking into account the sheath?


----------



## Tremendo (Jan 23, 2006)

DTrain said:


> Or are you saying that the G2 alone at $28 is worth the extra $9 over the LX not taking into account the sheath?


I just think the G2 feels more solid, better built. Also, a lifetime warranty. The sheath for the Maxfire LX, I guess it works, but it's not my style.

I put the G2 in my main car as my "emergency" light. The Maxfire LX works, and is much cheaper, but I think in the long run the G2 is a better light. More $, similar but better light. Tight budget, the Maxfire will probably work. I've been acquiring flashlights and plan to get 1 more G2.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 23, 2006)

I keep seeing those Brinkmann MaxFires. . .The rubber body surround looks interesting but all the more so when I saw someone posted a picture of it without the rubber. . .


----------



## cobb (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a maxfire and legend xl. For a budget person, I think both are great. I came close to buying a g2 with cell extender, but the website was out and another one did not have a light and cell extender that matched colors and I just left the idea. 

Heck, with a p61 lamp, you can get the quality of a surefire lamp in a cheaper body with more light output than any of them mentioned as the p61 is a 25 dollar upgrade.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 24, 2006)

If you dig clickies (and many here do NOT!) get the Maxfire and then get a P60 and/or P61 SF module and get the best of both worlds.

I ain't getting rid of my G2s, but do like the tough to push clickie for truck door storage!


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 25, 2006)

@DTrain:

Extra $28? American made is worth something extra to me. But the G2 is not $45 here either. The local overpriced sporting goods store in the mall has them for $29.99. And they come with Surefire batteries. I heard Target has the Maxfire for $16.99, but have not confirmed that locally. So that's $13 difference for me worst case scenario. Not $28.

@ cratz:

You make a good point, the Maxfire being larger than the G2 is really a mountain out of a molehill. I was at Walmart tonight talking to a guy I know who works there and I held my G2 up next to a Maxfire in the package and the size difference is extremely negligible. If you're carrying one or the other in a coat pocket, you cannot tell the difference. Never heard of a Dorcy Spyder. You say it's much smaller than a Maxfire. I assume that means it's much smaller than a G2 as well. What kind of light does it put out? I'll have to look into that.

Anyone who wants a good front pocket light with a clip should get an Outdoorsman.

@ LightHearted:

Where can you get Maxfire bulbs for $5 shipped? Battery station 123's + that lamp would make a pretty cheap high powered pocketlite.


I keep hearing the Maxfire clicky is made of plastic as opposed to the Surefire one. Is this true?


----------



## mdocod (Jan 25, 2006)

i was noticing the same difference between the walmart and target versions.

i have been thinking about buying one... sounds like they will hold standard "surefire" type lamp assemblies.... i'm a fan of rechargable systems, maybe a 17670 and a 3.7V lamp.


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 25, 2006)

The sole reason I got this light was to throw it into a roadside kit in my trunk, so in a perfect world, I'll never get to use it. Not much fun, but that's the truth. Another truth is that I had a hard time doing this, once I got it out of the package and played with it for a minute. I'm more into LEDs, and the XL and C3 are my only incand light, not including a SL TT2L. But for some reason this is a very appealing light to me. Maybe because of the solid clicky and brightness for the very low price(decent cr123s included). When I eventually read that you can switch the bulbs out for Surefire/G+P parts, that _really_ surprised me, and makes me like it even more now. This is just about the most expensive impulse buy I could pick up on a whim, being under $20.
I dig it, I'm glad I got it.


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 25, 2006)

The Dorcy Spyder was offered either at Costco or Sam's for 2 for $22 or $24 or something like that. Don't get me wrong... it's not radically smaller such as an E2E or something like that... I'm away from home right now I'll check to see if I have a picture in my internet folder... And like I said, I never carry ANY of these lights... The only incandescent I ever carry is the Streamlight TL-3.

Here's the only pic I have readily available... The Dorcy Spyder is between the Maxfire and the Vital Gear... Notice how the Sypder is about .5" shorter than the Maxfire and the head is quite a bit narrower. These small differernce would never really sway my decision one way or the other but since someone mentioned above that they preferred the G2 partly because it was smaller than the almost identical sized Maxfire, I thought I'd throw out the Spyder. 

This particular one cost me $10 shipped with no batteries and was in perfect new condition. I sputtered the reflector (which is other wise completely smooth) to try to widen the hotspot a bit and minimize some of the artifacts. It already threw better than the G2 or the Maxfire. I ended up sputtering it slightly too much... perfect for indoor use, but I think I traded too much throw to get the super smooth beam.


----------



## LightHearted (Jan 25, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> @ LightHearted:
> 
> Where can you get Maxfire bulbs for $5 shipped?


Directly from Brinkman 800-468-5252. Last time I checked (over a year ago) they were $5 ea. shipped.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 25, 2006)

For $18.99 shipped, Dae will sell you a Likki AK-37 with a G&P G60 lamp assembly, reverse clickie, and *glass lens*. :wow: It's one of the shortest 2x123A xenon lights made.


----------



## DTrain (Jan 26, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> @DTrain:
> 
> Extra $28? American made is worth something extra to me. But the G2 is not $45 here either. The local overpriced sporting goods store in the mall has them for $29.99. And they come with Surefire batteries. I heard Target has the Maxfire for $16.99, but have not confirmed that locally. So that's $13 difference for me worst case scenario. Not $28.


 
The $45 was the price of a G2 AND a Surefire sheath.


----------



## nemul (Jan 26, 2006)

for the price the Dorcy Spyder is a great little light... someone needs to do a run a LOP metal reflectors for it...


----------



## chiphead (Jan 27, 2006)

Got mine from Wal-Mart and later dropped a 3W/BOG module and it's great. I'd like to get another and drop in a 5W/BOG module, but I don't know if it can take the heat.

chiphead


----------



## cobb (Jan 30, 2006)

Chiphead, its my understanding it will only work if you use the reflector from the 3w on the 5w. The 5w reflector is wider more of an OD. 

I couldnt say about the heat. I dont normally use any of my lights for any length of time than a few seconds. Even my legend xl with the p61 lamp that is suppose to have a 10 minute run time. I get 9 months per set of batteries and they are still in good shape.


----------



## stopatrain (Feb 1, 2006)

*Brinkmann Maxfire is ok but I like the G2 better. Seems like a better quality **product.*


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 1, 2006)

stopatrain said:


> *Brinkmann Maxfire is ok but I like the G2 better. Seems like a better quality **product.*



Yep. Buy American when you can!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 1, 2006)

Just remember, the Maxfire has a glass lense stock. That's worth something.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I thought the Lux V BOG module was actually an entirely new head? New lamp, reflector, lens, head, bezel, O-ring.

What's all this talk of swapping reflectors from the Lux III kit to the Lux V kit?


----------



## cobb (Feb 3, 2006)

Id buy American if it was 15 bucks cheaper and avaliable at my local store. Ever see the shipping and handling charges at most websites? Since I charge my rent to rack up target points, I get discount cards for shopping there every other month. I pay my card balance in full. 

Yes, the 5 watt bugout light is a whole head. THe head I believe is unsealed and the led thingie similar to the 3 watt thingie can be removed from the head. THe reflector too can be either unscrewed or pulled off depending on model. Not sure if it will screw on to a maxfire or legend body.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 3, 2006)

Buying 'American' isn't all that it's cracked up to be anymore and can be terribly misleading. A product (including flashlight products from a leading "American" manufacturer) can easily be 'assembled' in the United States by undocumented aliens, from parts that were manufactured in China or other southeast Asian countries. It's a global economy, that isolationist stuff doesn't work any more. Some of the cars that use the most domestically produced parts may carry a Japanese manufacturer's nameplate, and are classifed by the EPA as domestic vehicles.



cobb said:


> Id buy American if it was 15 bucks cheaper and avaliable at my local store. Ever see the shipping and handling charges at most websites? Since I charge my rent to rack up target points, I get discount cards for shopping there every other month. I pay my card balance in full.
> 
> Yes, the 5 watt bugout light is a whole head. THe head I believe is unsealed and the led thingie similar to the 3 watt thingie can be removed from the head. THe reflector too can be either unscrewed or pulled off depending on model. Not sure if it will screw on to a maxfire or legend body.


----------



## cobb (Feb 3, 2006)

Walmart is a good example of a store that plays off of buy American. They use to be American with all their American advertising, then over night they quit using that in their ads and everything became made in China. Lots of stuff I bought from them that you can buy else where I have had fail or wear out faster than at kmart, target, etc. I was even talking to a castor oil rep and he said he would get his oil else where as they use a lower grade they sell at walmart. 

My only personal bad experience at walmart was a few alarm clocks Ive bought that failed, a timex watch and clothing that shrnk a few sizes in the long sleeve shirts and jeans section. I bought the same alarm clock at kmart and watch at jcpenny with no problem. Pants I get at kmart, but I do buy my undies, t shirts, socks and dress shirts at walmart, not to mention food. So far, so good. 

Now if I wanted a high quality flashlight to take to hell and back, surefire is at the top of my list, but just to stick in my pocket or desk, I hope no one would mind that I purchased the maxfire. THe legend xl I have I inherited from an uncle who died a few years ago. As for the mag lights, I bought those out of ignorance and lack of better products at the areas I shopped at the time.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 3, 2006)

They got caught when it was revealed that many of their products were made in various countries in Asia using child labor (mostly "stan" countries), not just products that were made in China.

Oddly enough the only time I ever purchased an All-American product, a Zippo lighter, that was less than acceptable, it was one from Wal*Mart. 

In any case, my point was that components in today's economy can come from anywhere in the world, which kind of diminishes the significance of that "Buy American" mantra.



cobb said:


> Walmart is a good example of a store that plays off of buy American.


----------



## cobb (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh, yeah. Nothing like looking at labels and seeing where its made, assembles, shipped, etc. I guess thats the side effect of free trade agrements? Seems like a great idea, use resources that are mroe economical, just makes for a bunch of mutt products with no real country of origin.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 4, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> Buying 'American' isn't all that it's cracked up to be anymore and can be terribly misleading. A product (including flashlight products from a leading "American" manufacturer) can easily be 'assembled' in the United States by undocumented aliens, from parts that were manufactured in China or other southeast Asian countries. It's a global economy, that isolationist stuff doesn't work any more. Some of the cars that use the most domestically produced parts may carry a Japanese manufacturer's nameplate, and are classifed by the EPA as domestic vehicles.



I totally agree that buying American isn't all that's it's cracked up to be anymore, with foreign components, labor and such, but the neo-con 'isolationist' comment always rubs me raw when I hear it. I've noticed in recent years that it's replaced the "protectionist" term. It's a nice globalist propaganda term, but that's the only purpose it serves. I'd rather buy American, because in general our products are still superior to the rest of the world and I consider myself a patriot. I know that when you see a 'made in America' label, it could be more than 50% made in other countries.

There's nothing "isolationist" about prefering to buy American made goods, unless you've chosen to swallow the globalist propaganda wholesale. As far as I know Surefires and Maglites are still made in American factories by American workers.


----------



## cade (Mar 2, 2006)

Can anyone post a pic of the LX? I've lloked on Walmarts and Targets website, but cannot find it. Thanx


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 2, 2006)

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/brinkmann_maxfirelx.htm
Pics and fantastic review


----------



## cade (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Omega- Cool that guys here take time to help and seem to give honest opinions/reviews.


----------



## cade (Mar 2, 2006)

cobb said:


> Not sure what this is doing in the LED section.
> 
> Anyhoo, that can easily take a p61 or 3 watt BOG led module. Just unscrew the head, pull out the bulb holder from the head, unscrew the reflector holder, remove it and the reflector and put the p61 or led module in its place. TADA, a newer brighter light.


 
Any links to the website(s) for the items for this conversion would be appreciated. 

**Never mind, found it at flashlightreviews.com


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 2, 2006)

Huh? Taking a tip from Flashlightreviews, I removed the rubber parts of my LX.

I'm leaving the head alone, but I added Sport Tape around the body...

Now it's only about 1/2" longer, but very nearly the same thickness...


----------



## carrot (Mar 20, 2006)

Sorry to bring this thread back up, but I just saw the Maxfire at Target and thought the leather holster looked nice... can anybody tell me how well the A2 fits in it, and if you'd judge it secure? Pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## Razor (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Carrot, I'd love to be able to tell you something worthwhile about the A2, but I don't have one, so I can't really address the issue directly. I can, however, tell you that a Strion slips easily in there, athough it isn't a tight fit, and the cover flap of the holster doesn't retain it too well. The inside of the holster is lined with relatively smooth felt, so the glossy finish on the Strion isn't something you'd want to trust on staying in there in rough activity. For the Maxfire, the felt lining doesn't matter, since so much of the light's body is covered in rubber, making for a stable grip inside the holster.

The main reason for this post, however, is to let anyone who's interested (and likes rechargeables) know that they have a NiCd rechargeable version of the Maxfire at Big 5 sporting goods for about $45. I didn't pick one up, since my poor-college-kid status spurs me to be (somewhat) wise about my spendings. It runs on a stick pack with four cells visible under its yellow shrink wrapping, and it comes with a block charger. The only catch is it's size. Proportion wise, it compares to a standard Maxfire about the same as a 4-D Mag would to a 2-D one.


----------



## carrot (Mar 20, 2006)

Felt-lined? The aggressive knurling of the A2 would probably tear it up. Thanks for the info, though.

Razor.. your avatar is a SWAT Cat! Sweet.


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 20, 2006)

The holster would probably be a bit large for the A2 but it is more than adequate if you have no other holster. If I were you though, considering how much you have invested in the A2, I'd be more inclined to get a decent quality holster from either your local uniform supply store or directly from Sure Fire.



carrot said:


> Sorry to bring this thread back up, but I just saw the Maxfire at Target and thought the leather holster looked nice... can anybody tell me how well the A2 fits in it, and if you'd judge it secure? Pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## carrot (Mar 20, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> The holster would probably be a bit large for the A2 but it is more than adequate if you have no other holster. If I were you though, considering how much you have invested in the A2, I'd be more inclined to get a decent quality holster from either your local uniform supply store or directly from Sure Fire.


I'll just stick with my Maxpedition holster, then. Thanks.


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 20, 2006)

From the looks of the merchandise that is carried at Big 5, I would conclude that most of the merchandise is from either clearance or from distressed lots.



Razor said:


> The main reason for this post, however, is to let anyone who's interested (and likes rechargeables) know that they have a NiCd rechargeable version of the Maxfire at Big 5 sporting goods for about $45.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 23, 2006)

MAJOR CAUTION here for anyone considering a rechargable Maxfire...

CRAPPY runtime! MAYBE 20 minutes, then 10+ hours of charging in a stupid external charger.

Don't do it man!


----------



## Razor (Mar 24, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> MAJOR CAUTION here for anyone considering a rechargable Maxfire...
> 
> CRAPPY runtime! MAYBE 20 minutes, then 10+ hours of charging in a stupid external charger.
> 
> Don't do it man!



Wow. Sounds like the rechargeable version is as advanced as a flint hunting spear. Thanks for the heads up. I'm guessing you have one, from the tirade you just gave? My condolences.



carrot said:


> ... Razor.. your avatar is a SWAT Cat! Sweet.



Alright! Somebody recognized it. Yeah, the Swat Kats was my favorite cartoon as a kid. They rock.


----------

